# HTC Vive Soundausgabe



## Nookieding (23. Juni 2016)

Hellöle,

ich hab gestern meine HTC Vive bekommen, habe an den internen USB-Anschluss der Brille mein Razer Kraken Headset angeschlossen. Soweit so gut. Jetzt will ich als Standard-Wiedergabegerät das Headset haben (um auch in VR die Lautstärke ändern zu können) und gleichzeitig auf meine normalen Boxen am Computer das Audio gespiegelt haben. So habe ich das jetzt auch eingestellt, allerdings höre ich lediglich im Headset den Sound, auf die Boxen wird er nicht gespiegelt. Wenn ich es jedoch anders herum einstelle (Wiedergabgerät die Boxen & Spiegelung auf Headset) funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Großes Manko dabei ist jedoch wenn man leiser machen will, muss man die Brille absetzen und in die Windows Wiedergabegeräte gehen um den Pegel des Headsets separat leiser zu stellen.

Weiß da jemand Abhilfe?
Komisch dass der eine Weg funzt, der andere richtige aber nicht 

Hoffe es kann jemand helfen.

Cheers,
Nookie


----------



## Blechbüxse (26. Juni 2016)

Da ich schon im bett und am tablet bin  nicht aud die Grammatik achten 
 benutz stereo headset da die meist ingame töne mono sind und der sound anders berechnet wird um bezogen auf dein kopf evtl nur ein ohr treffen zu können  (grob gesagt!)
dazu kann man im steam vr unter audio "htc vive usb audio" und "htc audio usb Mikrofon" auswählen.... wichtig dazu noch in treiber eigenschaften von der htc usb audio device den virtuellen surrond anmachen.

(in steamvr einstellungen)
so und da ist auch die option das der sound an deine soundkarte oder sonstiges musik geräte gespiegelt werden soll. (das heißt brille berechnet sound und schickt ne kopie an deine boxen)

weiter unten gibt es die option das die brille auf die soundkarte umschaltet sobald steam vr wieder beendet wird.

somit kannst du ingame die Lautstärke von den stereo kopfhörern an der brille regeln und die boxen steuerst du wie immer.
Bitte Probier erst mal billiges stereo an der brille mit virtuellen sound an und danach erst mir erzählen welche 200 tollen gründe dein usb headset mit eingebauter soundkarte oder auch nicht doch hat  
ich lag auch falsch und nu spiel ich mit stereo/klinke da die sound ortung ingame absolut großartig ist!

es wird schlechter sobald ich auf htc vive audio umstelle... also das mit dem usb im namen nehmen und an klinke von der brille headset anschließen

zockt man nur vr kann man soundkarte ausbauen 

das ganze entsteht weil du die brille nicht nutzt sondern der sound aus deinem headset kommt dieser wird nicht gespiegelt. Schaltest du aber auf die boxen kann die brille endlich den sound selbst berechnen und da ist spiegeln kein ding 

ich hab mit meiner schwester und verbunden augen das ganze mit holopoint ausgetestet!

Ganz wichtig das ganze hat nix mit dem üblichen stereo vs 5.1 vs 7.1 thema zutun es wird einfach anders berechnet und eure soundkarte wird nicht mal angefasst! ich hab zur zeit ne externe lösung mit surround die schalte ich beim zocken mit der htc vive komplett aus  obwohl ich vorher der meihnung war das ist das non plus ulta


----------

